# וודקה ואן גוך וכשרות



## Dormicum (21/7/12)

וודקה ואן גוך וכשרות 
בעקבות השרשור שהיה כאן לא מזמן בו עלתה בעיית היעדר מדבקת הכשרות של הוודקה ואן גוך בטעם אסאי - גם אנחנו קיבלנו מהדיוטי פרי בקבוק כזה ללא מדבקה. גם אנחנו פחדנו שיעשו לו עם זה בעיות בבר.
למרות שיש את הסימול של ה- "U" שמהווה סימן בינלאומי לכשרות, התקשרנו לג'יימס ריצ'רדסון שהפנו אותנו אל הרב של רשות שדות התעופה (!). להפתעתנו, הוא ידע על מה מדובר ואמר שאין כל בעית כשרות (דיבר עם הרב שדיבר עם הרב המומחה לכשרות אלכוהול, שדיבר עם רבנות הולנד ואישר שכל הטעמים כשרים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אבל אנחנו התעקשנו לקבל איזו אסמכתא או מסמך שנוכל להראות לבר בבוא העת. 
הוא אמר שהוא לא נותן אישור כזה, ולכן החלטנו לפנות למפיץ של ואן גוך (חברת "הכרם", ששמה מופיע על מדבקות הכשרות שהיו לפני כמה חודשים על הבקבוקים). שם, גם כן אחרי כמה מאמצים - קיבלנו מסמך רשמי של הרבנות הראשית לישראל שמאשרת את כשרות המשקה, כולל פירוט לפי טעמים.

מצ"ב האישור, שמרו למקרה שתהיה לכם בעיה...


----------



## simplicity83 (21/7/12)

תודה!! מעולה  
והניק שלך מעולה..
אולי אני אשיג לי כמה, לקראת החתונה


----------



## yurisk1 (22/7/12)

תודה רבה. 
האישור שפרסמת מצויין.

תוכלי אולי לעזור בהשגת אישור דומה לויסקי שנקנה בדיוטי פרי.
ויסקי - ג'וני ווקר.

תודה מראש.


----------



## Dormicum (22/7/12)

וויסקי הוא כשר בהגדרה 
למעט וויסקי מסוגים מסויימים שעברו יישון בחביות יין (ואז תתכן בעית כשרות).
אצלנו לא טרחנו להמציא אישור על השיבאס שלנו, רב הסוגים כשרים, כפי שניתן לראות כאן:
[URL]http://www.alco-pedia.co.il/%D7%9E%D7%A9%D7%A7%D7%[/URL]90%D7%95%D7%AA_%D7%9B%D7%A9%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9D#.D7.A1.D7.A7.D7.95.D7.98.D7.A9_.D7.91.D7.9C.D7.A0.D7.93.D7.93

לגבי וודקה יכולה להיות בעיה של כשרות ולכן התעורר הצורך באישור...


----------



## TzutZ (22/7/12)

וואי תודה רבה! 
איזה יופי... שיחקת אותה


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/7/12)

תודה רבה!! ובקשה נוספת... 
האם תוכלי לעזור לי בהשגת אישור דומה לגריי גוס שנקנה בדיוטי פרי?
איך ידעת עם מי בדיוק צריך לדבר?

תודה!


----------



## Dormicum (22/7/12)

לא ממש "ידענו"... היו לנו שני בקבוקים זהים 
מהדיוטי פרי, שנקנו בשתי הזדמנויות שונות.
על אחד הייתה מדבקה עם פרטים בעברית, כולל אישור הכשרות. היה כתוב שהמפיץ הוא חברת "הכרם".
מצאנו בגוגל את הטלפון, התקשרנו והסברנו את הבעיה, ואחרי שכנוע ידידותי שלחו לנו בדואר אלקטרוני את האישור הנ"ל...

לגביי "גריי גוס", כדאי לנסות להתקשר לחברת אקרמן, שהם לדעתי היבואנים בארץ (http://www.akkerman.co.il/GreyGoose.aspx).
אני לא בטוחה אם הם המשווקים לדיוטי פרי, אבל אולי זו דרך להתחיל. אם הם לא יכולים לעזור, שווה לנסות לפנות לג'יימס רי'צרדסון לשירות הלקוחות (אלכוהול זה יחד עם בשמים וקוסמטיקה, בלינק הבא - http://www.dutyfree.co.il/?CategoryID=188&ArticleID=84&sng=1 ).


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/7/12)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## דפנהיה (22/7/12)

גם תודה! 
אם את מוצאת בבקשה אישור לגרייגוס, בבקשה תפרסמי


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/7/12)

פה יש לגרייגוס  http://www.rabanut.gov.il/show_item.asp?itemId=425&levelId=61652&itemType=0&fb_source=message

כאשר אקרמן הוא היבואן זה כשר. אני עוד לא בטוחה שאקרמן הוא היבואן גם לדיוטי פרי, אני מנסה לברר את זה....


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/7/12)

רשימת מוצרים מיובאים המאושרים ע"י הרבנות הראש


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/7/12)

הלינק  http://www.rabanut.gov.il/show_item.asp?itemId=425&levelId=61652&itemType=0&fb_source=message


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (24/7/12)

את ענקית !!!!!! 
אני שוברת  את  הראש  עם  הגרייגוס עוד  מאז  השרשור  של הכשרות , 
יש לנו  9 גרייגוס  בלי שמץ  של  מושג  מה לעשות איתם  

תודה רבה  !


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (24/7/12)

אז נראה שמספיק לוודא את המספר באטש 
שרק אתמול כשהתסכלתי טוב טוב על הבקבוק הבנתי מה הכוונה (מספר שחרוט ממש על הבקבוק)... 
בכל מקרה - מהדיוטי פרי חזרו אלי עם תשובה שהם מייבאים את הגרייגוס מחו"ל ולא דרך היבואן בארץ, ואפשר לברר הכל עם הרב אלמליח בטלפון 03-9752407 (אני עוד לא הצלחתי לתפוס אותו, אבל אנסה שוב בהמשך...)


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (24/7/12)

דרך אגב 
9 גרייגוס??? זה לא המון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמה מוזמנים יש לכם? אתם מביאים את זה כשדרוג לבר תוצרת חוץ?

אנחנו בינתיים קנינו: 2 גריי גוס, 2 ג'וני ווקר בלאק לייבל ו2 ואן גוך (אחד דאבל אספרסו ואחד אננס). חשבתי לקנות עוד כמה ואן גוך, מה את אומרת?


----------



## simplicity83 (24/7/12)

אני בעד יותר וואן גוך 
אם אוהבים לשתות אצלכם - וואן גוך מומלץ יותר מוודקה נקיה.
אצלנו בחתונות של החבר'ה שותים את זה כמו מים, גם הבנים וגם הבנות

אנחנו עוד בהתלבטות קשה לגבי הכמויות, אבל הכיוון בשדרוג הוודקות הוא 10-12 בקבוקים וואן גוך ועוד 5-6 גריי גוס (בנוסף לסטולי, אבסלוט ופינלנדיה שהבר נותן)
רק אסתייג ואגיד שיש לנו הרבה צעירים שאוהבים ויודעים לשתות אז זו כמות די פסיכית, אבל אין לי ספק שיתמודדו איתה יופי


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (24/7/12)

זו באמת כמו פסיכית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חשבתי על 6 בקבוקי ואן גוך ו2 גריי גוס... גם אצלנו יש הרבה צעירים (150-200) אבל לא צריך לשכוח שזה המון כסף כל הבקבוקים האלו (200 שקל לבקבוק בדיוטי פרי) ולא צריך להשתגע...


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/7/12)

פסיכי לגמרי מסכימה !!! 
כמות  המוזמנים שלנו  גדלה  כנראה  ל-400
כמך  יש בערך 150-200צעירים  שמותכם  הרבה  כאלו שאוהבים  לשתות , 
אני די ידעתי את זה  מראש וידעתי  שבחתונה יש  2 דברים שאני לא חוסכת  
1. צלם - כי זה חשוב  לי אישית
2. שתיה  - כי אני  מכירה את החברים שלי  ושלו  
הכמויות שתיה שיש לי בבית הם  לא נורמליות אבל  קניתי הרוב במחירי יבואן או  מהדיוטי פרי 
אחי שיש לו עסק של בר אקטיבי  פשוט יהיה אחראי לשתיה  שלא ייפתחו  הכל  ביחד  הוא  יוציא  שתייה כשהוא יראה  שיגמר  באמת 
ומה שישאר  הוא יקנה  ממני הוא  תמיד  צריך  שתיה.

6 בקבוקי וואן  גוך נראה לי סבבה - בכל מקרה אמרו לי שלא משנה  כמה קונים זה תמיד נגמר


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (26/7/12)




----------



## מורTLV (26/7/12)

לינקים לוואן גוך יותר זול 
168 ש"ח:
http://www.winehouse.co.il/152595/ואןגוך-דאבל-אספרסו

179 ש"ח:
http://www.wine4all.co.il/productInfo.aspx?pid=228

179 ש"ח:
http://www.goodwines.co.il/64147/van-gogh-double-espresso

ואם מחפשים את הרגיל, אז יש ל WINE AND MORE ב- 175

תהנו!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (26/7/12)

זה ל750 מ"ל 
בדיוטי פרי מוכרים בקבוק של ליטר ב200.

תודה בכל זאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ד"א, בבית הטבק בבית שאן יש 750 מ"ל ב165...


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (26/7/12)

כמובן...


----------



## מורTLV (26/7/12)

אוווווווף, כבר חשבתי שמצאתי משהו טוב...


----------



## lanit (27/7/12)

נותר לנו בקבוק חתום דאבל אספרסו אחד 
אם זה מעניין מישהי...
של 750 מ"ל.
יש לנו עוד שני בקבוקים פתוחים שמזגו מתוכם 50 מ"ל (ממש מעצבן) בטעמי דאבל אספרסו ורימון.


----------



## זהבי אור (24/7/12)

ואו! כל הכבוד!


----------

